# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: ایجاد setup  برای یک برنامه نصب شده

## am_sanatiz

سلام
یک برنامه که بر روی یک سیستم نصب می شود چطور می توان فایلهایی که دارد و اعمالی و تغییراتی که می دهد را تشخیص داد و بعد آن فایلها را بهمراه اعمال انجام داده شده را بصورت یک setup در آورد و یک فایل نصب برای آن ایجادد نمود.
آیا درست است ؟ تصور من از نصب شدن یک برنامه این است که در موقع نصب یک سری فایل مثلا در  C:\Program Files\........ و یا در C:\Program Files\Common Files\....... کپی می شود و همینطور یک سری تغییرات در رجیستری می دهد حال در این صورت برای ایجاد setup جدید پس باید در موقع نصب برنامه تشخیص دهیم چه فایلهایی را چه جاهایی کپی می کند و چه عملیلتی انجام می دهد بعد این فایلها را درsetup  قرار داد و عملیات انجام داده شده را نیز صورت داد بنابراین setup ایجاد می گردد.
حال 1- چطور می شود وقتی یک برنامه را نصب کرد متوجه شد که چه اعمال و تغییراتی را انجام داده تا بعد در setup آنها را اعمال کرد.
و یا 2- یک روشی دیگر که با آن برای برنامه ای که نصب شده یک setup ایجاد نمود.

----------


## Open-Source

به نظر من بهترین راه استفاده از برنامه های ساخت ستاپ مانند برنامه بسار قوی installshild (اگه درست نوشته باشم) است.یا از nsis میتوان استفاده کرد (چون میتونی کد نویسی هم بکنی)

----------


## Open-Source

یه سری اینجا بزنی فکر کنم بهتره:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123

----------


## am_sanatiz

*دوستان شاید من چند مطلب را با هم گفته باشم و درست مطلب مورد نظرم را نگفته باشم اما مطلب اصلی مورد نظرم من اکنون فهمیدن این است که یک برنامه که نصب می شود چطور می توان فهمید که چه فایلهایی را در چه جاهایی کپی می کند و چه تغییراتی را در سیستم اعمال می کند*

----------


## whitehat

من ابزار جامعی برای این کار سراغ ندارم اما شما می توانید برای هر قسمت جداگانه عمل کنید ، ابزار های نظیر filemon,regmon و ... می توانند به شما بگویند چه فایلهایی بر روی سیستم اضافه شده یا چه قسمتی از رجیستری تغییر کرده ...

----------


## adibadm

دوست عزیز می تونید از برنامه wise instaler و از قسمت capture استفاده کنید.
از منوی فایل گزینه new و بعد capture را انتخاب کنید

----------


## govaleshgar2

من هم تجربه چنین کاری را داشته ام Oracle Client را با این روش به همراه نصب برنامه خودمون نصب میکردیم(یادش بخیر)، اسم ابزار یادم نیست چون مربوط به 5 سال پیش بود، شاید همین wise installer بود، به هر حال چنین ابزارهایی هستند که قبل و بعد از نصب یک برنامه یک Analysis از تمام بخشهای سیستم مانند hard و رجیستری و start up ها میکنند تا تغییرات را استخراج کنند.

----------

